# Republicans Need to Get Real About the 2016 Elections



## jwoodie (Oct 13, 2015)

The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 13, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?



While I support your fight completely, I personally have concluded that God has given us over to our reprobate minds. I submit to you that God has left the building.

To understand my view, see Romans 1:18 - 1:32.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 13, 2015)

Unemployment is down, the stock market has been in record territory for many months now, and the economy is recovering.

If we elect Republicans, we're going to go backwards, because they want to sell us out to the corporations and big oil.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 13, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?


My first choice would be Marco Rubio. "I mean, you got the first mainstream Hispanic who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy, I mean, that's a storybook, man."


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 13, 2015)

Well, break out the popcorn, folks, the GOP in Congress is going to give us another show. When they are not engaged in tearing down their own so called leadership, they will be threatening to shut down the government because they did not get peas on their plate at lunch. 

By November 2016, the nation may well have had enough of these brainless adolescents to give us a Democratic Congress, Senate, and Executive. The Senate for sure for the same reason the GOP took the Senate in 2014.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?
> ...



The jew billionaires seem to like him as well. Way too hawkish for the likes of me.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 14, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?



Your right, if I have to settle for a rep, I will vote Trump  , and  I will vote  Dem for the rest. At this point, unless Biden jumps in its not looking good.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 14, 2015)

the_human_being said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?
> ...



Have you read the OT.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 14, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > jwoodie said:
> ...


I didn't ask you. Jew billionaires? like George Soros?
Does their religion matter? Are you racist too, or just antisemitic?


----------



## Penelope (Oct 14, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I'm anti Zionist, and I don't much like the orthodox jews living on government aid in Brooklyn, the baby boom area of the US. OH I responded anyway, was this by invite. No I have no use for Zionist 5 columns in the US. Clear enough. No I'm not anti semite any more than the Zionist are anti Semitic against the Orthodox jews and Arabs in Israel . I guess that should educate you and answer your question.

They cover both the Dems and Gop, mainly the Gop when they want war.  Anything else you want to know?


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 14, 2015)

Penelope said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > jwoodie said:
> ...



Indeed. The NT as well.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 14, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Unemployment is down, the stock market has been in record territory for many months now, and the economy is recovering.
> 
> If we elect Republicans, we're going to go backwards, because they want to sell us out to the corporations and big oil.



You forget to mention a 70% increase in food stamp usage and a record number not in the workforce.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 14, 2015)

According to the Democrat candidates, if we don't elect one of them, the planet will be uninhabitable by next year. Only one of them can save us. LOL!!


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



fellow posters-------meet Penelope-----she has no idea what  "Zionism" is -----but is "anti"   it.    Reminds me
of the 60s when every marijuana LSD, HEROIN strung out slob was  "anti capitalism"    or  "anti west".     She
also has no idea what   "ORTHODOX JEW"   means.      It is not clear to me that Brooklyn is the
"baby boom"   area of the US----but if it is-----it is certainly not so because of the  minority of jews
who live in that  Borough of the city of New York.    I once lived in Brooklyn ------mother of one child and now
past child-bearing.       I have no idea what the   "5 COLUMNS"  of Zionism"  are.      She has also never been
in Israel.    Most orthodox jews are intensely Zionist.        So from where does she derive the shit she posts? 
I can answer that one since I have read the islamo Nazi literature promulgated in the USA---starting before
I reached the age of ten.  (a helluva long time ago)      I lived in a Nazi town in north-east   USA     ----the town was littered with the propaganda shit that  Penelope now parrots.      Unlike Penelope----I am a real healthcare
person and have encountered shit like Penelope in many places other than my home town--------some in alcoholic liver failure--------some cuffed to their hospital bedrails and almost all of the inhabitants of methadone
clinics


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 14, 2015)

David Koch Delivers Suit With Note Reading ‘Wear This Tonight’ To Marco Rubio’s Hotel Room


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 14, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


From you? Nope.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 15, 2015)

To the OP:  Perhaps you can tell us the last GOP president to cut government spending.  You'll probably have to reach back before my lifetime to find them. 

As for "getting serious", I agree.  The longer this charade goes on, the harder it will be for serious public servants to stay in the race.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 15, 2015)

candycorn said:


> To the OP:  Perhaps you can tell us the last GOP president to cut government spending.  You'll probably have to reach back before my lifetime to find them.
> 
> As for "getting serious", I agree.  The longer this charade goes on, the harder it will be for serious public servants to stay in the race.



The President controls spending?


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 16, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> My first choice would be Marco Rubio. "I mean, you got the first mainstream Hispanic who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy, I mean, that's a storybook, man."



Add to that the visible growth of the man the last few months.
Pairing Rubio with a Fiorina or Kasich would make the ticket electable (and that's the main objective).


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 16, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > My first choice would be Marco Rubio...
> ...





Penelope said:


> I'm anti Zionist, and I don't much like the orthodox jews living on government aid in Brooklyn, the baby boom area of the US...



 Anti-Zionist? Who the hell do you think you're kidding?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 16, 2015)

Neither Trump nor Carson are "serious."


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 16, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Unemployment is down, the stock market has been in record territory for many months now, and the economy is recovering.
> 
> If we elect Republicans, we're going to go backwards, because they want to sell us out to the corporations and big oil.


Obama supports off shore drilling and TPP
What were you saying?


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 16, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Unemployment is down, the stock market has been in record territory for many months now, and the economy is recovering.
> 
> If we elect Republicans, we're going to go backwards, because they want to sell us out to the corporations and big oil.



And don't forget their appetite for war.  Just itching to pay off some of their donors in the war industry.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 17, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Unemployment is down, the stock market has been in record territory for many months now, and the economy is recovering.
> ...



You do realize that yesterday, Obama shut down drilling in the Arctic, and has also closed down the issuance of  permits to drill there in the future, right?

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/17/b...alaskan-arctic-drilling-for-2-years.html?_r=0


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 18, 2015)

Inside the GOP’s hallucinatory dogma: How the politics of paranoia & disorientation conquered the Republican mind Inside the GOP’s hallucinatory dogma: How the politics of paranoia & disorientation conquered the Republican mind - Salon.com

Normal politics in the Age of Obama face a daunting and dangerous foe. The power and appeal of the Republican Party lies in how its consultants and media accomplices have created a *highly entertaining and confusing type of absurdist political theater.* While wealth and income inequality are central to America’s political polarization and dysfunction, *the alternate reality cultivated by political leaders and right-wing media has a heavy impact on a political culture where broken politics is not just an aberration or outlier, but rather the norm.*

Movement conservatism is compelling for so many people because of its visceral emotional appeal, and how the mindsets of conservative authoritarians are oriented toward accepting a *Manichaean, binary, fear-centered, and dominance-oriented perspective of the world.*


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 18, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Movement conservatism is compelling for so many people because of its visceral emotional appeal, and how the mindsets of conservative authoritarians are oriented toward accepting a *Manichaean, binary, fear-centered, and dominance-oriented perspective of the world.*


You're full of shit. Liberalism is all about feelings, trying to smear the right with your faults is pretty much all the left has to run on. Nothing else is working. The authoritarians are the assholes that want big government. There's nothing patriotic about you, you're just a lying scumbag on the internet.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 18, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Movement conservatism is compelling for so many people because of its visceral emotional appeal, and how the mindsets of conservative authoritarians are oriented toward accepting a *Manichaean, binary, fear-centered, and dominance-oriented perspective of the world.*
> ...


Good morning Weasel! I see that you might turn up anywhere. I thought that your specialty was trolling the gay rights threads.

Anyway, what is all of this blathering about big government? It's not the size of government that matters. It is what government does and how well it does it. It's about who benefits and who gets screwed. It's interesting that you guys are opposed to big government except when it comes to the size of the military, and passing laws and imposing policies that infringe of privacy such as reproductive heath care and sexual behavior.

Now go and wipe the spit off your chin and THINK about it.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 18, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I see that sniveling like a little cvnt is your specialty. You show up crying anywhere. If it hurts you to get called on it, too bad.


> Anyway, what is all of this blathering about big government? It's not the size of government that matters. It is what government does and how well it does it. It's about who benefits and who gets screwed. It's interesting that you guys are opposed to big government except when it comes to the size of the military, and passing laws and imposing policies that infringe of privacy such as reproductive heath care and sexual behavior.
> 
> Now go and wipe the spit off your chin and THINK about it.


Wipe your dog's shit off your nose and consider making tax payers fund abortion isn't small government. Pay for your own. Who exactly wants to pass laws preventing you from getting banged by 10 men if you want? Not me. 

You don't know what you're talking about, all emotion, no logic.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 18, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Shit dude!! Looks like your mental health has not improved any since I last encountered you. Get help! Please


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 18, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You don't know what you're talking about, all emotion, no logic.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 18, 2015)

> *Reince Priebus Admits That Republicans Are Done If They Don’t Win In 2016 *
> 
> RNC Chairman Reince Priebus admitted that the Republican Party will be “cooked” and in a hole for a long time if they don’t win the White House in 2016.
> 
> It is always a bad sign for a candidate or a party when they can’t talk about an election in current terms, but turn to historical precedent for comfort. The media told voters in 2012 that historical precedent said that President Obama would not win reelection because his job approval rating was under 50%. Obama won reelection in a landslide  Reince Priebus Admits That Republicans Are Done If They Don’t Win In 2016


 

They will be cooked alright. They are in the process of cooking themselves right now


----------



## Anathema (Oct 18, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?



The Republican Party has lost the last 2 Presidential elections by nominating Centrust, Appologist, Liberal candidates. The party needs to learn that they cannot win ekections by out-Liberaling the Dems; nor will the Conservative wing support a Centrist/Liberal candidate this time. 

They neex to find a staunch Conservative candidate abd support him with ACTIONS in Congress prior to the elections, proving they will fight for Conservative ideals or you'll see an 8 year Clinton regime.


----------



## jwoodie (Oct 21, 2015)

Anathema said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?
> ...



All I am saying is that electing a Republican President without keeping control of the Senate may be a hollow victory.  The only way to pass serious reform legislation is for the GOP to keep the Senate and repeal (Democrat) filibuster rules.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 26, 2015)

The Republicans STILL can't even elect a speaker. They are a fractured snake pit:



> Things may never be the same for the Freedom Caucus after most of its members moved last week to support Rep. Paul Ryan (R-Wis.) as the next House speaker. Suddenly, they may not be conservative enough for some in the party.
> 
> The anger over Ryan’s ascent has been fueled by voices across the conservative media landscape. On the Internet, sites such as Breitbart.com and the Drudge Report have pumped out a steady stream of anti-Ryan stories casting doubt on his record, while such prominent commentators as Erick Erickson, Ann Coulter and Mickey Kaus have sharpened their teeth and urged conservatives to contact lawmakers and tell them to spurn Ryan. Fuming over Ryan, some conservative voices turn on the Freedom Caucus


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 26, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The Republicans STILL can't even elect a speaker. They are a fractured snake pit:


Keep pounding your pudding and dreaming about it. Paul Ryan will be the speaker. They don't need your approval.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 29, 2015)

Republicans need to get real?? All that they are getting is real stupid...... Still the stupid party. It's not just gay people who are offended by this:



> Republican Rhetoric on LGBT Issues Since the Last Debate Republican Rhetoric on LGBT Issues Since the Last Debate
> 
> When Republican candidates gather in Boulder, Colo. tonight for the third debate of the cycle, they will bring some new anti-equality baggage with them. Here’s a quick look at the rhetoric since the last debate Sept. 16 in California:
> 
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 2, 2015)

October 28, 2015
*Cruz, Carson Differ Sharply Over Timetable for End of World *
Cruz, Carson Differ Sharply Over Timetable for End of World - The New Yorker

BOULDER, COLORADO (The Borowitz Report)—There were fireworks at Wednesday night’s Republican Presidential debate as the retired neurosurgeon Ben Carson and Texas Senator Ted Cruz sparred over their differing timetables for hastening the end of the world.

While both Carson and Cruz stressed their commitment to accelerating the end times as described in the Book of Revelation, they offered starkly different visions of how they would bring them about.

When Carson said he hoped to bring the world to an end during his first term in office, he received a mocking rebuke from Cruz.

“That’s not soon enough,” the Texas senator said. “When I am President, I will start working to make the Rapture happen on day one.”

Although the two traded barbs about the apocalypse for several minutes, the biggest applause line on the subject belonged to the former Hewlett-Packard C.E.O. Carly Fiorina. “These two gentlemen talk a good game about Armageddon, but I’ve made it happen,” she said, to a standing ovation.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 2, 2015)

Did anyone notice that this weekend, the campaign managers for all the GOP candidates (except one) got together to discuss the debates WITHOUT the RNC leadership?

The GOP is on the way to eating itself and going the way of the Whigs.


----------



## Interpol (Nov 2, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?



Well, next year is a tough year for Senate Republicans because they've got 24 up for re-election to the Democrats' 10. 

Only way they can hold onto the senate is with a presidential candidate who can win moderate voters, but so far the Republicans continue to do what they did in 2012, which is to push everyone away but old white men who yell at clouds, just like themselves. 

I predicted Christie/Rubio would be the ticket a couple years ago, but boy has the landscape changed. Seems that Trump and Carson really represent the Stupid Party now that moderate Republicans have defected to the Democrats in recent years, like the Eisenhower family. 

And I'm fine with another Democrat in the White House because to have another Republican pass trillions of dollars in tax cuts while only spending more on defense would be another recipe for disaster.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 6, 2015)

‘*I’ve seen America’s future — and it’s not Republican': How demographic change gives Democrats the advantage* ‘I’ve seen America’s future — and it’s not Republican': How demographic change gives Democrats the advantage

Given the kind of things the Republican presidential candidates have been saying every day for weeks now, you might reasonably conclude that US politics is stuck not just in another decade, but in a previous century. Ben Carson thinks Obamacare is “ the worst thing that has happened in this nation since slavery  ”. To boost an argument against gun control Carson also said that  Hitler would have killed fewer Jews in the Holocaust  “if the people had been armed”. Donald Trump, meanwhile, would expel 12 million undocumented migrants because so many are “ criminals, murderers and rapists  ”. Carly Fiorina asserts that “every single policy” Hillary Clinton espouses, including paid family leave and equal pay for women, “ has been demonstrably bad for women  ”.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?
> ...



Rubio's positions on immigration, particularly illegal immigration, are unacceptable.

I am strongly in favor of Ted Cruz, myself.  He's also Hispanic - not that I personally give a damn about that - and he's intelligent, conservative, and willing to take on both the Democrats and the do-nothing Republican establishment.  He has also consistently shown himself capable of doing so as a mature, thoughtful adult, without stridency.

When Black Lives Matter asshats were self-aggrandizing by interrupting the speeches of various candidates with their blathering tantrums, people like Bernie Sanders allowed themselves to be derailed and even hounded off the stage.  Ted Cruz, on the other hand, responded calmly and respectfully, maintained control of the situation and his rally, and convinced the protestors to engage in the closest thing they could manage to a reasoned give-and-take with him.

And, of course, we all saw him take on the media and their liberal bias in the last debate.  It was measured, reasoned, incisive, and utterly devastating.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 6, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > jwoodie said:
> ...



Cruz!!!?? Are you serious...he's a stale joke without a punch line. He makes no sense on anything from the economy to social issues. You might want to take a look at some of the dirt that I dug up on him that I posted here: Ted Cruz backs county clerks denying marriage licenses to gay couples | Page 65 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Unless you're a religious nut case, or very wealthy, there is no reason to support him or any Republican. Here is more on Cruz:

Ted Cruz backs county clerks denying marriage licenses to gay couples | Page 65 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Ted Cruz: 'Climate Change Is Not Science, It's Religion' Submitted by Kyle Mantyla on Thursday, 10/29/2015 11:26 am

                          Glenn Beck dedicated a portion of his television program last night to the remainder of his one-on-one interview with Sen. Ted Cruz, in which the GOP presidential hopeful declared that those who believe in climate change do not bother to cite facts in support of their position because, for them, it is a religion. Pointing to a recent congressional hearing in which he grilled the president of the Sierra Club about the supposed lack of data and evidence for the existence of global warming, Cruz told Beck that "climate change is not science, it's religion." - See more at: Ted Cruz: 'Climate Change Is Not Science, It's Religion'


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 6, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Would it shock you to know that there was not a single moment in my deliberations about candidates that I thought, "Yes, but which candidate would Progressive Pitstain approve of?  I really need to impress him"?

See, what you don't seem to understand is that I don't view a lack of leftist positions as a detriment in a candidate.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 6, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


As far as what you linked to here, I agree with Cruz.
Like Cecelie, your (as in Progressives and Progressive media) dislike of a candidate is actually a plus when I decide who I will support.
Hell! Global warming isn't even global warming any more. It's "climate change". You STILL claim consensus despite changing the the scope of what all these "scientists" agree to.


----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?



I think the GOP fumblers are going to somehow put forth candidates at ALL levels for the 2016 elections. The American public is going to force them to.

As I've said time and time again, the ultimate presidential nominee will be someone not in the race today. Whoever it is will rout the opposition and we will see GOP increases in national, state, and local elections.

Who know, perhaps those Muslim politicians in Michigan are Republicans.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 6, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...




OK Alabama. You and your ilk can support those who would create a theocratic oligarchy that will exist in a polluted and war torn Mad Max type of dystopian world. My only question is, do you really want that, or, are you so delusional and uninformed to not know that is what these people represent?

Here is an idea that you might like. Let’s require that all members of congress be Evangelical Christians, that the President and his cabinet be made up entirely of bank executives and that all members of congress must be other corporate CEO’s or board members. That should do it. The perfect plan if you really hate America as we know it that much.


----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2015)

The stupidity exceeds expectations


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 6, 2015)

longknife said:


> The stupidity exceeds expectations


You got that right bubba!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 6, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You watch too many movies. Less than 5% of us go to tent revivals though I suppose more attend church regularly than in say SanFrancisco. There is no hint of Mad Max anarchy despite your uninformed fantasy.
We've read the first Ammendment here to we have no desire to force our beliefs o0n you as long as you extend us the same courtesy

You probably should check off the talking points you touch on as you p[ropagandize about them. Yiu seem to first suggest we think all members of Congress should be evangelical Christians. Later you change to corporate CEOs and board members.

I could be wrong, but I'm betting that you would like to be taken seriously here.


BAD START, FELLA


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 6, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




As I suspected, you people are in denial about what these Republicans represent and the havoc that they would wreak on the country. It doesn’t matter that only a small percentage of “us” whoever that is, attends tent revivals. What matters is who is elected –and you support the theocrats and the oligarchists. They want a theocracy and an oligarchy, and while no saying so in so many words-clearly are advocating for exactly that. Wake up!

You say that “we” have no wish to force our beliefs on you,( which I don’t buy) but “they” do and you support “them” Listen to the rhetoric on issues like same sex marriage, and  reproductive rights. This is dangerous and frightening to anyone with a brain in their head that works.

My comments about the branches of government was satirical -but that was apparently lost on you.

I don’t expect to be taken seriously by people who have been brainwashed into supporting the radical right, even while their agenda is contrary to their best interests. However, I am indeed serious.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 6, 2015)

Look son we don't really care what you "buy" We will expose your lies and demand you back up accusations.

You fuck up and call it satire. You have no shame.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 6, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Look son we don't really care what you "buy" We will expose your lies and demand you back up accusations.
> 
> You fuck up and call it satire. You have no shame.


Wow bubba! Sounds like you're coming a bit unhinged. Care to specify what those lies are? Want to go lie for lie?


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 6, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Look son we don't really care what you "buy" We will expose your lies and demand you back up accusations.
> ...


Lie #1
you support the theocrats and the oligarchists.

No, we don't at all I do support people who support religious freedom. I'm just as protective of you're right to not practice as I am my right to observe my religion.
Lie #2 you fucked up re Congressmen and attempted to sluff it off by calling it satire.
Boy, I don't know where you come form, but at USMB, you are not the smartest person in the room. Here, you're about 3/4 of the way back towards "box of rocks"
Insisting you're enlightened and Conservatives are inbred rednecks should be left to the few Liberals here with an IQ over room temperature.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Oh, I lied by saying that you support the theocrats and oligarchists? YOU SUPPORT CRUZ.!  Read my posts about him! Then tell me again how it’s a lie.

As for your “lie 2” I don’t know what the fuck your talking about but it’s obvious that you don’t understand humor and satire. That is a  hallmark of ridged and concrete thinking….and you have the gall to say that I’m not bright.

Now bubba…you want some real lies?? Here you are …..

Debunking the Top 10 Most Egregious Republican Lies  Debunking the Top 10 Most Egregious Republican Lies - The Daily Banter



*Americans Against Fox News and Republican Lies Americans Against Fox News and Republican Lies*

"There are a fair number of groups and individuals in America that warrant seriously extreme animus as enemies of the people, but none more so than Charles and David Koch. Their reach across the government, particularly at the state level, has already “hurt and destroyed private citizens” and the brothers are far from finished assaulting Americans. They intend on spending hundreds-of-millions of dollars more in the next election because as the brothers admitted on national television; they expect results for their investment that include America without a government and a population of peasants serving the un-American fascist brothers."


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 7, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?


Did you forget what the GOP did 2000-2006 when they had control of all 3 houses? It wasn't good.


----------



## jillian (Nov 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > jwoodie said:
> ...



you're a major fail at life

put down the bong and get help


----------



## jillian (Nov 7, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?
> ...



they crashed the economy and destabilized the mid east


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 7, 2015)

jillian said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


The bong doesn't affect me the same way.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 7, 2015)

republican lies - My Yahoo Search Results


----------



## jillian (Nov 7, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



i hear ya.


----------



## the_human_being (Nov 7, 2015)

Wow!!  Was there a Democrat debate last night?  Hardly a word about it on the news. Such enthusiasm.  With this much enthusiasm, are you folks going to get anyone to dhow up come election day?  You guys have a debate yet all the chatter remains to be about Republican candidates. LOL!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 7, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Lie #3 WHEN have you seen me support Cruz? Over Hillary? for shit sure, but I am and have been a Rubio supporter.
Lie #4 I understand humor and satire. You've shown neither. What you showed was abject stupidity. A slip, at first, but you've now tripled down on it and like any good Liberal, refuse to admit your mistake.
I spent 30 seconds at your Daily banter link. Unobjective bullshit.
10 more lies there.
Moving on to Charles and David Koch. Yup billionaires who support Conservative causes, but no more so than George Soros is supporting Liberal causes.
Not a lie, but not a valid complaint, either.
Soros and other rich Liberals will spend every bit as much money trying to "Fundamentally transform America"

We're pretty fucking tired of seeing our once great country into the rich uncle that everyone goes to for money but shoes no respect to.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



OH Rubio! Pardon me. Are we supposed to be impressed with that as an enlightened choice ? He may come off as appearing a little more sane than Cruz, but underneath he is cut from the same theocratic mold.



> Marco Rubio Picks Anti-Gay Birther To Chair Alabama Campaign
> SUBMITTED BY: Miranda Blue, Tuesday 11/03/2015, 1:57pm
> Marco Rubio’s presidential campaign announced last week that its operation in Alabama would be chaired by state Rep. Will Ainsworth and former state Republican Party chairman Bill Armistead, according to AL.com.
> - See more at: Marco Rubio | Right Wing Watch





> Marco Rubio's Planned Parenthood Whopper Places Him In Far-Right Fringe
> SUBMITTED BY: Miranda Blue, Tuesday 09/22/2015, 12:02pm
> There have been several layers of lies that have grown out of the smear campaign that anti-choice groups are currently waging against Planned Parenthood. The first is the baseless allegation found in the heavily edited tapes that activists calling themselves the Center for Medical Progress have been slowly releasing: That Planned Parenthood violated federal laws by profiting from its voluntary fetal tissue donation program. (Or, in CMP’s words, is “selling aborted baby parts for profit.”) Those allegations do not hold water. CMP’s videos edited out many instances of... MORE >
> - See more at: Marco Rubio | Right Wing Watch





> Marco Rubio Reiterates His Opposition To Rape Or Incest Exceptions
> SUBMITTED BY: Kyle Mantyla, Monday 08/17/2015, 1:44pm
> Sen. Marco Rubio called into Glenn Beck's radio program today and reiterated his position that abortion ought to be outlawed, including in cases of rape or incest, predicting that within 100 years, people will look back on legal abortion with disbelief. "I believe a human being is entitled to life, irrespective of the circumstances in which that human being was conceived and so forth," the Florida Republican said. "Now I recognize that other people don't hold that view and in order to save lives in this country, I have supported bills that had to have exceptions in them... MORE >
> - See more at: Marco Rubio | Right Wing Watch





> Marco Rubio: Gay Rights 'A Real And Present Danger' To Freedom
> SUBMITTED BY: Brian Tashman, Tuesday 05/26/2015, 10:50am
> Marco Rubio was the subject of a fawning profile on today’s edition of “The 700 Club,” in which host Pat Robertson hailed the GOP presidential candidate as “the Democrats’ worst nightmare.” In an interview with the Christian Broadcasting Network’s David Brody, Rubio warned that gay marriage represents “a real and present danger” to America because gay rights advocates are bent on labeling any anti-gay messages, including those from churches, as “hate speech.” “We are at the water’s edge of the argument that... MORE >
> - See more at: Marco Rubio | Right Wing Watch



As for the Koch Brothers vs. Soros goes, the issue is not contributing to a political cause......it is what that cause represents. It's who has a vision for the country that is viable and beneficial to the greatest number of people and it is damned sure  not the Kochs.

And please get off this imaginary "mistake" that you keep accusing me of . There was NO mistake.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 7, 2015)

jillian said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Or just consider it a compliment that such a walking advertisement for extra-late-term abortion as Jillian doesn't approve of you.  Believe me, Penelope, you do NOT want to be a "winner at life" by Jillian's standards.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 7, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Soros' vision is communism with him at the top of the politburo.
You may like the idea of the rich paying the way for everyone else. Me, I believe a real man provides for his own living and he's not satisfied with his life style, he should get an education and work his ass off until he is.
It's not my job to see that some liberal's kids have the latest IPhone. It's HIS. My kids are just fine thanks due to me working a second job when I had to, finishing my degree nights after working a full time job, paying for child care out of my pocket and paying for my kids' school lunches. I took responsibility for my actions. I'm sorry you can't do the same.

As for the mistake.... You proposed 2 different make-up's for Congress. What else should I call such an obvious fuck-up?


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



H-1B Expert: Marco Rubio Fakes Opposition to H-1B Outsourcing
If you think a man should earn his pay, how do you fell about Mr. Slave Labor Rubio?


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 7, 2015)

good catch.
I don't like everything about anyone. Marco is the best I've got so far. Besides I've met him and he's a great guy.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 7, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.



Because that worked so well last time?


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 7, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> good catch.
> I don't like everything about anyone. Marco is the best I've got so far. Besides I've met him and he's a great guy.



Then we might as well move to India so we can become Business Visas in the US.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Unemployment is down, the stock market has been in record territory for many months now, and the economy is recovering.
> 
> If we elect Republicans, we're going to go backwards, because they want to sell us out to the corporations and big oil.


Nothing is getting done......so putting a Republican in the White House is the only way to break the stalemate in Washington.

BTW, property values have been in the toilet since Obama took office. Everything I own is worth less than it did the day he became president. Wages are down and the cost of living is way up. That is the state of the economy.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 7, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Unemployment is down, the stock market has been in record territory for many months now, and the economy is recovering.
> ...



Property in Nassau County is skyrocketing.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Yep.....and I'm Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 7, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



My advice...lose weight.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The truth is.....all economies are local.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Sexist.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 8, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Oh I see what it is that you're having a hissy fit over... A TYPO!  I said :



> Here is an idea that you might like. Let’s require that all members of *congress *be Evangelical Christians, that the *President and his cabinet* be made up entirely of bank executives and that all members of *congress* must be other corporate CEO’s or board members. That should do it. The perfect plan if you really hate America as we know it that much.



It was a typo idiot. And a joke which you still don't get. I meant to say:




> Here is an idea that you might like. Let’s require that all members of *congress *be Evangelical Christians, that the *President and his cabinet* be made up entirely of bank executives and that all members of *Supreme Court* must be other corporate CEO’s or board members. That should do it. The perfect plan if you really hate America as we know it that much.


The fact that you have to latch on to something like that, and continue to whine about it tell me all that I need to know about you. You have nothing else to hang a hat on so you have to dwell on some petty bull shit  like that, which was NOT serious.

As far a Soros being a Communist....that is just as stupid as stupid gets . A "real man"  ? You inhabit some strange world in a strange time and place.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 8, 2015)

*Trump and Carson,.........the GOP own grave diggers.*


> *Ben Carson: The confusing world of an equally confused GOP front runner Ben Carson: The confusing world of an equally confused GOP front runner*
> 
> When Donald Trump blasted to the top of the presidential polls in July, it became clear 2016 would be a very unusual election cycle for Republicans trying to nominate someone to win back the White House.
> 
> Then things got stranger. Trump  fell out of first  place, nudged aside by a candidate who is his temperamental opposite but resembles the mogul in one crucial aspect: Dr Ben Carson, a soft-spoken retired pediatric neurosurgeon, has zero background in politics.






> But does Ben Carson really belong there?
> 
> Carson is more than an American success story, brilliant brain surgeon and bestselling author of 10 Christian-themed books. He has also coined some of the most outlandish statements ever uttered on the national stage, a purveyor of bizarre conspiracy theories and a provocateur who compares abortion to slavery and same-sex marriage to pedophilia.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 8, 2015)

People seemed to be content
Freaks were in a circus tent
*Not running for President *
Those were the days


----------



## mamooth (Nov 8, 2015)

This is the latest Predictwise summary of the odds bookies are giving as of 11/08/2015.

Compared to a month ago, Bush and Fiorina have fallen. Rubio, Cruz and Trump have risen. Carson, the same.

2016 President - Republican Nomination | PredictWise

44% Rubio
20% Trump
12% Cruz
10% Bush
06% Carson
04% Christie

Other candidates 2% or lower.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 8, 2015)

mamooth said:


> This is the latest Predictwise summary of the odds bookies are giving as of 11/08/2015.
> 
> Compared to a month ago, Bush and Fiorina have fallen. Rubio, Cruz and Trump have risen. Carson, the same.
> 
> ...



That's interesting....I wonder how many people actually know much about Rubio...

Rubio | Page 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 8, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?



Well, judging from the direction this thread has taken, I think you may as well look past '16 to the midterms...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 9, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?


What accelerating decline??  I don't suppose that you saw this? Rubio | Page 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 13, 2015)

*Time for GOP panic? Establishment worried Carson or Trump might win*
“We’re potentially careening down this road of nominating somebody who frankly isn’t fit to be president in terms of the basic ability and temperament to do the job,” this strategist said. “It’s not just that it could be somebody Hillary could destroy electorally, but what if Hillary hits a banana peel and this person becomes president?”  Time for GOP panic? Establishment worried Carson or Trump might win


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 13, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *Time for GOP panic? Establishment worried Carson or Trump might win*
> “We’re potentially careening down this road of nominating somebody who frankly isn’t fit to be president in terms of the basic ability and temperament to do the job,” this strategist said. “It’s not just that it could be somebody Hillary could destroy electorally, but what if Hillary hits a banana peel and this person becomes president?”  Time for GOP panic? Establishment worried Carson or Trump might win


Fuck the establishment we want trump.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 13, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Time for GOP panic? Establishment worried Carson or Trump might win*
> ...


Yup! I want Trump too...for the nomination. That will be fun watching how the general election goes. It's hilarious to think that the establishment does not know what they are more afraid of. Trump and the party getting trounced, or his becoming president.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 18, 2015)

*Syria-ously hot!” The right responds to Paris with Bible-thumping, scientific illiteracy, frat boy antics* “Syria-ously hot!” The right responds to Paris with Bible-thumping, scientific illiteracy, frat boy antics


The Paris attacks brought renewed interest in ISIS and the ongoing crisis in Syria, and unsurprisingly, that means that we’ve all had to endure right-wingers rolling out the usual chest-thumping bravado from Republicans who have no personal worries about ever seeing combat. But never fear! Slobbering enthusiasm for war is far from the only right-wing neurosis that is being trotted out in response to the ISIS situation. Our friends on the right are also responding with usual mix of the Bible-thumping, anti-science rhetoric, and gross sexism they manage to work into nearly every conversation.

This isn’t just because none of the two million refugees accepted into our country since 1990 have committed terrorism, which can be compared that to the almost routine terrorism committed by native born right wingers. Research also shows that a refugee’s chance of embracing radical views is much reduced if he moves to some place like the United States or Western Europe.


----------



## oreo (Nov 20, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?



The problem the Republicans have this year is Donald Trump & his supporters.  They have managed to chase off 17% of the population--Hispanics.  Historically the GOP nominee needs to win at least 40% of this group to win the White House.  G.W. Bush won 44% of this group, Romney only got 27% and lost.  Trump is polling at an historic NEGATIVE 75%  with Hispanics--meaning there is no way in hell he could win the White House. He is also losing women by 2 to 1.
GOP Win Will Need More Than 40 Percent Of Latino 2016 Vote, Says Study
Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump

The entire southwest of this country depends on Hispanics to get Republicans elected.  In my state of Colorado it was Hispanics that put our new Republican senator Cory Gardner in the senate in 2014. In 2016  our Democrat senator Michael Benet will  be up for re-election and it's going to be near impossible to unseat him because of what Trump & his supporters have done.
Cory Gardner defeats Mark Udall in critical Colorado Senate race

*So to your question:*  It's not if we can obtain more Senate & house seats, the question becomes can we keep the senate and not lose a ton of seats in the house.

Right now it's looking ugly for Republicans:  This kind of negativity can roll over on any Republican candidate including the GOP presidential nominee.

If we cannot recapture the Hispanic vote--you might as well escort Hillary Clinton into the oval office now.
_
The only one that is real happy about Donald Trump being in this race--is this gal.




_


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 21, 2015)

*GOP Candidates Seek Endorsement Of Iowa Anti-Gay Leader Bob Vander Plaats*
Submitted by Miranda Blue on Friday, 11/20/2015 1:15 pm
Seven Republican presidential candidates will be travelling to Iowa today to take part in a “presidential family forum” hosted by The Family Leader, a social conservative group led by activist Bob Vander Plaats, who is seen as a kingmaker in the Iowa caucus.

*Ben Carson, Ted Cruz, Carly Fiorina, Mike Huckabee, Rand Paul, Marco Rubio and Rick Santorum **will all be speaking at the forum**,* at which the candidates are arranged family-style around a Thanksgiving table. (At the 2011 forum, Michele Bachmann memorably took it upon herself to serve water to all of the male candidates.)

The endorsement of Vander Plaats, whose backing helped catapult Huckabee and Santorum to Iowa caucus victories in 2008 and 2012, is one of the most coveted in the state. While most observers think that Cruz will nab Vander Plaats’ endorsement, the activist is  keeping his options open. Vander Plaats  told a reporter  that although Donald Trump was unable to make tonight’s forum, he told him, “If you can guarantee me your endorsement, I will turn the plane around and get there.”

- See more at: GOP Candidates Seek Endorsement Of Iowa Anti-Gay Leader Bob Vander Plaats

Bob Vander Plaats: Gay Marriage Leading To Legalization Of Pedophilia, Criminalization Of Bible
SUBMITTED BY: Miranda Blue, Monday 07/06/2015, 4:10pm
Bob Vander Plaats, the influential Iowa Religious Right activist who spearheaded the effort in 2010 to unseat three state supreme court justices who voted for marriage equality, warned last week that the U.S. Supreme Court’s ruling striking down state gay marriage bans will help to pave the way for the legalization of pedophilia and the criminalization of certain Bible verses. Saying that the Supreme Court “undefined the institution of marriage,” Vander Plaats told the “View From a Pew” radio program that as a result “now polygamy can come back” and... MORE >
- See more at: Bob Vander Plaats | Right Wing Watch


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 21, 2015)

....
GOP Hates Extremism Except When Endorsing It | Advocate.com

Republicans like Ted Cruz and Mike Huckabee want to wage war against "radical Islam," but they often cozy up to radical Christians

Unless you watch Rachel Maddow’s MSNBC show, you probably aren’t aware of the fact that Republican presidential candidates Mike Huckabee, Ted Cruz, and Bobby Jindal (the latter dropped out of the race Tuesday) all recently attended a “religious freedom” rally in Iowa hosted by antigay preacher Kevin Swanson, who has repeatedly called for the execution of homosexuals. Unlike the Duggar-styled martyr-complex performance art of Kim Davis, Swanson’s brand of bigotry is overtly bloodthirsty, with rhetoric echoing hateful pastor Scott Lively, a central figure in the persecution of LGBT Ugandans and part of the impetus for Uganda's proposed “kill the gays” legislation.

Perhaps it’s foolish to expect better from the antigay former governor of Arkansas (Huckabee) and the homophobic Texas senator (Cruz) at this point, as they have built their brands on endorsing various degrees of bigotry, but I would hope that more mainstream outlets would at least consider this kind of extremism newsworthy. In 2015, advocating for the death of homosexuals should no longer just be a matter of opinion. Sure, I don’t know how much good the media outrage machine actually accomplishes, but I believe journalists have a responsibility to report on a group of political candidates’ casual acceptance of murder. Where exactly is the line between a declaration of your backward belief and an incitement of violence? If the only weapon we have to limit this kind of speech is the court of public opinion, why are journalists allowing Swanson and his political companies to exist in a vacuum?


----------



## oreo (Nov 23, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *GOP Candidates Seek Endorsement Of Iowa Anti-Gay Leader Bob Vander Plaats*
> Submitted by Miranda Blue on Friday, 11/20/2015 1:15 pm
> Seven Republican presidential candidates will be travelling to Iowa today to take part in a “presidential family forum” hosted by The Family Leader, a social conservative group led by activist Bob Vander Plaats, who is seen as a kingmaker in the Iowa caucus.
> 
> ...



The Iowa caucus has a real history of  picking who the looser will be, so candidates will even sometimes skip campaigning there.  Notice that Jeb Bush is no where around.  New Hampshire will be one to watch, then onto S. Carolina.

I guess we'll see how Iowan's do this year.  But I imagine they'll pick another looser, and I suspect it will be Donald Trump or Ted Cruz.  Which of course neither of them has a snowballs chance of winning the White House.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 24, 2015)

*According to new PPP poll, Republicans hate President Obama so much that they oppose his pardoning of Thanksgiving turkeys.*

Via PPP: 

_The examples of the GOP’s reflexive opposition to President Obama’s agenda are many but this may be the best one yet: by a 27 point margin Republicans say they disapprove of the President’s executive order last year pardoning two Thanksgiving turkeys (Macaroni and Cheese) instead of the customary one. Only 11% of Republicans support the President’s executive order last year to 38% who are opposed- that’s a pretty clear sign that if you put Obama’s name on something GOP voters are going to oppose it pretty much no matter what. Overall there’s 35/22 support for the pardon of Macaroni and Cheese thanks to 59/11 support from Democrats and 28/21 from independents._


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 28, 2015)

> *2016 Republican Contenders Silent On Planned Parenthood Shooting  *2016 Republican Contenders Silent On Planned Parenthood Shooting
> 
> *But they did have something to say about Black Friday gear and Obama's foreign policy.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 29, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> > *2016 Republican Contenders Silent On Planned Parenthood Shooting  *2016 Republican Contenders Silent On Planned Parenthood Shooting
> >
> > *But they did have something to say about Black Friday gear and Obama's foreign policy.*
> >
> > ...



Oh, WELL, if HuffPo says so, then I should definitely . . . ignore it entirely.

Ted Cruz first GOP candidate to condemn Friday’s Planned Parenthood shooting

GOP candidates condemn Planned Parenthood shooting; dismiss link to rhetoric

Republican Candidates Finally Comment On Shooting, Continue False Attacks On Planned Parenthood

Maybe you ought to wait more than five minutes before shitting your pants.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 29, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > > *2016 Republican Contenders Silent On Planned Parenthood Shooting  *2016 Republican Contenders Silent On Planned Parenthood Shooting
> ...


Maybe you should wait and read what they're actually saying before barfing out your ignorant horseshit. Of course they condemn it-albeit days latter. But they continue to deny that the anti Planned Parenthood rhetoric fueled the attack and that is stupid, as are you for not seeing that


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 30, 2015)

Did anyone else consider that the "you're with us, or you're against us" rhetoric started under George Jr.?

What we're currently seeing is just an outgrowth of that.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 5, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Riiiight.  And maybe I should REALLY wait and read what The Onion says on the off-chance IT might really be worthwhile.

I am under no obligation to treat a wildly-biased, horseshit opinion blog masquerading as real journalism like a serious source simply because ignorant fuckstains like you want to pretend it is just because it says what you want to hear.

If you get mocked and ridiculed and dismissed because you can't pull yourself out of that leftist echo chamber between your ears long enough to find and cite a credible source, you have no one to blame but yourself.  No amount of deflection will change that.

You cited HuffPo.  You forfeited the argument.  End of discussion.  You can stop waving your white flag now, dipshit.


----------



## Arianrhod (Dec 5, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> I am under no obligation to treat a wildly-biased, horseshit opinion blog masquerading as real journalism like a serious source simply because ignorant fuckstains like you want to pretend it is just because it says what you want to hear.



If only there were some way to convey that message - politely, of course - to everyone on this board.  Something along the line of "Please  (A) provide links to (B) primary sources (i.e., not Weasel Zippers) only." And "blogs are opinions with, very often, only a tenuous and tangential relationship to facts."


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 5, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



*Awards*

In 2012, _The Huffington Post_ won the Pulitzer Prize in the category of national reporting for senior military correspondent David Wood's 10-part series about wounded veterans, _Beyond the Battlefield_.[71][72]
_The Huffington Post_ is 2010 People's Voice Winner in the 14th Webby Awards[73] and is the Winner in Lead411's New York City Hot 125.[74] The Huffington Post lost the 2010 Webby Award jury prize for Best Political Blog to Truthdig.[75]
_The Huffington Post_ received a Peabody Award in 2010 for "Trafficked: A Youth Radio Investigation."[76]
_The Huffington Post_ was named second among the 25 Best Blogs of 2009 by _Time._[77]
_The Huffington Post_ won the 2006 and 2007 Webby Awards for Best Politics Blog.
_Huffington Post_ contributor Bennet Kelley was awarded the Los Angeles Press Club's 2007 Southern California Journalism Award for Online Commentary[78] for political commentary published on the site.[79]
_The Huffington Post_ is ranked the most powerful blog in the world by _The Observer_.[80]
_The Huffington Post_ co-founder Arianna Huffington was named in 2009 as number 12 in _Forbes_‍ ' first ever list of the Most Influential Women In Media.[81] The same year, she was ranked as number 42 in _The Guardian_‍ 's Top 100 in Media List.[82]
In 2015, _The Huffington Post_ was nominated for the Responsible Media of the Year award at the British Muslim Awards.[83]


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 5, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> You cited HuffPo.  You forfeited the argument.  End of discussion.  You can stop waving your white flag now, dipshit.


I take a huge dump on anything an unhinged fuckwit like you has to say..... any side that you defend forfeits the argument because of you ...yes that is how stupid unhinged and moronic your opinions are...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 5, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > I am under no obligation to treat a wildly-biased, horseshit opinion blog masquerading as real journalism like a serious source simply because ignorant fuckstains like you want to pretend it is just because it says what you want to hear.
> ...



1)  It's not my job to teach you idiots how to post effectively.
2)  It's not my job to teach you idiots how to think effectively.
3)  Being polite to morons is a waste of time and energy in which I do not wish to engage.

If you want respect, earn it.  All demanding it accomplishes is to demonstrate how little you deserve it.  It's long past time someone taught you leftist wimps that lesson.  Butch up, buttercup.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 5, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Do you know what you just told me?  You just told me that you let other people tell you what to think.

By the way, shitforbrains, take a closer look at all those prizes you proudly cited as "proof" that HuffPo is a news source, rather than an unreliable, biased blog.  Notice that they were all awarded to it FOR BEING A BLOG.

Like I said, discussion over.  You lose.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 6, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Actually, you're not qualified to teach anybody anything.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 6, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



You just told me that YOU can't think for yourself by reacting to what someone else said about blogs. Idiot!


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 6, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > I am under no obligation to treat a wildly-biased, horseshit opinion blog masquerading as real journalism like a serious source simply because ignorant fuckstains like you want to pretend it is just because it says what you want to hear.
> ...


Libs here typically just do a 2 second google search, post a wikipedia link and strut around like they cured cancer.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 6, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


That beats getting your news from Alex Jones, Glen Beck and Donald Trump


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 6, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...


I prefer www.drudgereport.com best compilation of news sources out there.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 6, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...


I don't listen to any of those, you know a lot that isn't true.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 6, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



Actually, your opinion is very nearly as meaningless as his.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 6, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



No I didn't.  That's just what the voices in your head told you to pretend you heard.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 6, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


That explains a lot.....


> The Drudge Report has a history of fabricating or misrepresenting stories.[24][25][26][26][27][28] In October 2004, The Drudge Report misrepresented a speech made by John Edwards according to the transcript originally published.[29] Drudge made false reports that Donald Sterling, owner of the LA Clippers, was a Democrat. According to the Los Angeles County Registrar, Sterling is a registered Republican.[30][31] Drudge claimed that White House press briefings were staged. A quick fact check by journalists showed that the claim was not true.[32][33] Drudge claimed to have paid a fine for not having insurance under the Affordable Care Act one year before fines were levied.[34] Drudge reported that government stimulus gives cash to undocumented immigrants.[35] Drudge Report - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 6, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Drudge Report - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


[/QUOTE]You're using wikipedia to critique the authenticity of another site?

*LOL*


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 6, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


How did the Drudge Report make false reports when they don't make reports at all?
They simply post links to other people making reports. They have no actually reporters, as far as I know.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 6, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Drudge does have some original content and in other cases he spins stories to create a false impression.....


> Do You Consider The Drudge Report To Be A Reliable News Source?
> 
> Do You Consider The Drudge Report To Be A Reliable News Source? - Democratic Underground
> 
> Who needs facts? Drudge Report edition Who needs facts? Drudge Report edition


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 6, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


BTW....the Drudge Report DRUDGE REPORT 2016®


contains links to Alex Jones.....FAROOK THREATENED TO KILL JEWS, SAID 'ISLAM WILL RULE WORLD'...  Now maybe this is true, but Jones is hardly a credible source overall.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 21, 2015)

There seems to be little chance that they will "get real" any time soon. Graham goes the way of Huntsman-who the last time around- dared to say that he believes in evolution. The "stupid party " marches on.




> Why We’ll Miss Lindsey Graham   Why We’ll Miss Lindsey Graham
> 
> Graham, who struggled to reach even 1 percent in the polls, even in his own home state of South Carolina, still stood out as a moderate voice as his party drifted further to the right. He has been one of the only Republican candidates this year to repeatedly raise climate change as a serious concern, publicly chastising his rivals who “deny the science,” telling them: “You’re making a mistake.”
> 
> Graham also pleaded with his party to denounce the rise in hate speech and insinuations against Muslims, saying at a recent debate that remarks by GOP frontrunner Donald Trump do not represent the general U.S. attitude. “To all of our Muslim friends throughout the world, like the King of Jordan and the President of Egypt, I am sorry. He does not represent us,” Graham said. Then, turning to his debate rivals Rick Santorum and Mike Huckabee, who had made sweeping comments connecting Islam and terrorism, he scolded them: “Leave the faith alone, go after the radicals.”



*Too sane for todays Republican party!*
*



			It’s Official: None Of The Remaining Major GOP Candidates Accept Climate Science It’s Official: None Of The Remaining Major GOP Candidates Accept Climate Science

Click to expand...

*


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 21, 2015)

Did anyone notice that Graham didn't drop out, he only suspended his campaign?

Donald the Chump should be nervous about now, because it looks like a brokered convention is on it's way to stop him.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 21, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Did anyone notice that Graham didn't drop out, he only suspended his campaign?
> 
> Donald the Chump should be nervous about now, because it looks like a brokered convention is on it's way to stop him.


They often say that they are suspending the campaign. It means the same thing. He is out. Yes a brokered convention is a real possibility. Let the hunger games begin!


----------



## auditor0007 (Dec 22, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?



Damn straight, we need to go right back to 2008.  I'm looking forward to the downfall of the USA.  We need to send our kids to fight another stupid war, so we can have another 10,000 or so come back in body bags, just so we can say how proud we are of them, along with another 50,000 or more who come back maimed for life, and we need to make sure we don't pay for this up front but try to hide the cost of it from taxpayers until we blows up in our face.  At the same time, we should lower taxes even more so that the debt explodes, and then we can blame it all on those liberal Democrats.  The best thing about it is that half of American will buy it all over again.


----------



## auditor0007 (Dec 22, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Did anyone notice that Graham didn't drop out, he only suspended his campaign?
> 
> Donald the Chump should be nervous about now, because it looks like a brokered convention is on it's way to stop him.



Nothing for him to be nervous about.  If he has the most delegates but not more than 50%, they will have to give him the nomination or he will run as an independent.  He has made that very clear.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 22, 2015)

> *Ronald Reagan's Daughter: My Father 'Would Be So Appalled' At Today's GOP Presidential Candidates*
> 
> If you're a Republican, Ronald Reagan is pretty much the closest thing to God on earth. Saint Reagan has, sadly, like the Bible, been cherry picked and used for nefarious purposes (see: Sarah Palin,) but nevertheless, the Gipper's legacy is strong.
> 
> ...





> *Franklin Graham Quits The GOP*
> by David Badash
> December 21, 2015 7:53 PM
> 
> *Opinion: Comparing Planned Parenthood to the Nazis, Franklin Graham has decided to quit the GOP – proof of the insanity of today's Republican Party, and proof it is destroying itself from within. Franklin Graham Quits The GOP*


----------



## Conservative65 (Dec 22, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> > *Ronald Reagan's Daughter: My Father 'Would Be So Appalled' At Today's GOP Presidential Candidates*
> >
> > If you're a Republican, Ronald Reagan is pretty much the closest thing to God on earth. Saint Reagan has, sadly, like the Bible, been cherry picked and used for nefarious purposes (see: Sarah Palin,) but nevertheless, the Gipper's legacy is strong.
> >
> ...



Reagan would also be appalled that people like you voted for someone twice because of skin color and will vote for a female solely because she has a vagina that you think you'll get a piece of by doing so.  

Reagan would be appalled that people like you exist.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 22, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > > *Ronald Reagan's Daughter: My Father 'Would Be So Appalled' At Today's GOP Presidential Candidates*
> ...



Oh Christ! Give me a fucking break. Who the hell are you to tell ME why I voted for Obama or why I will vote for Clinton?!! I don't give a crap what color anybody is or what they have between their legs as long as they are not a Republican.


----------



## Conservative65 (Dec 22, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Someone that is smart enough to be able to recognize why you did it.  Someone that is smart to tell a dumbass like you what you do although you aren't man enough to admit it.  Pucker up to that black ass and smelly thing.  They appreciate people like you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 22, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Not worthy of further response. I wont let you drag me down to your level or to inject this thread with inane equine excrement. Grow the fuck up!


----------



## Conservative65 (Dec 22, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



By voting Obama and planning to vote Hillary, you've drug yourself down to a level no one other than those like you can ever reach.  You're the lowest of the low and don't even realize how low you are.  Keep kissing the ******'s black ass and that stinky thing between Hillary's legs.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 22, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


----------



## Conservative65 (Dec 22, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Must have hit a nerve with the truth.  Pucker up..

Which tastes better to you, black ass or stink poontang?


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 23, 2015)

My goodness, 'Conservative', you are the perfect poster boy for modern 'Conservatives'. Congratulations.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 26, 2016)

*GOP anti-sex lunacy: The Planned Parenthood indictments show how unmoored from reality Republicans have become *
 The latest war on Planned Parenthood was a harbinger for how the fringe right would take over the Republican Party 

GOP anti-sex lunacy: The Planned Parenthood indictments show how unmoored from reality Republicans have become

It was a moment of justice so delicious that we need a new German word for it, as _schadenfreude_ isn’t impactful enough. A Houston area grand jury was convened, under the orders of Texas Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick, to investigate allegations that Planned Parenthood was running a black market for-profit fetal tissue trafficking ring. After perusing the evidence, the grand jury exonerated Planned Parenthood, but then turned around and indicted David Daleiden and Sandra Merritt, two of the people that helped create the hoax videos that took this lurid right-wing urban legend out of the world of email forwards and into the mainstream media.

The entire episode, however, is a stunning illustration of how far the Republicans have gone when it comes to embracing even the most ridiculous and fringe right wing causes. As long as a group or cause is perceived a “liberal,” Republicans will go along with the most ridiculous attacks on it, even if it makes them look like complete morons to anyone outside of the tribal politics of the right.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 26, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Most people don't reduce their vote to an imagined benefit of sex.  Most would like to hear what the candidates have to say, and would like to know what direction they would take the country.

All the right has is insults and rhetoric.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 26, 2016)

Ernie S. said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?
> ...



I don't even wanna know.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > jwoodie said:
> ...



Jew billionaires?  Excuse me, what?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



FLUSH!

Life is too short to listen to bigots.


----------



## the_human_being (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## guno (Jan 26, 2016)

jwoodie said:


> The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?


And where are you going to get enough angry white christian rubes , you are not the majority anymore nor do white people in educated states on both coasts buy into that low IQ fear  crap the republicans are trying to sell, the electoral  college and demographics isn't on your side


----------



## guno (Jan 26, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?
> ...





the_human_being said:


> I personally have concluded that God has given us over to our reprobate minds.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 26, 2016)

*Noam Chomsky Says GOP Is 'Literally A Serious Danger To Human Survival’ Noam Chomsky Says GOP Is 'Literally A Serious Danger To Human Survival’

Noam Chomsky, the noted radical and MIT professor emeritus, said the Republican Party has become so extreme in its rhetoric and policies that it poses a “serious danger to human survival.”

“Today, the Republican Party has drifted off the rails,” Chomsky, a frequent critic of both parties, said in an interview Monday with The Huffington Post. “It’s become what the respected conservative political analysts Thomas Mann and Norman Ornstein call ‘a radical insurgency’ that has pretty much abandoned parliamentary politics.”

Chomsky cited a 2013 article by Mann and Ornstein published in Daedalus, the journal of the American Academy of Arts and Sciences, analyzing the polarization of the parties. The authors write that the GOP has become “ideologically extreme, scornful of facts and compromise, and dismissive of the legitimacy of its political opposition.”*


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 26, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Are you claiming that most people who vote actually pay attention to what the candidates say?

I guess that's why so many can name their elected representative on various levels of government.  They can't.  Most people can't.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 26, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *Noam Chomsky Says GOP Is 'Literally A Serious Danger To Human Survival’ Noam Chomsky Says GOP Is 'Literally A Serious Danger To Human Survival’
> 
> Noam Chomsky, the noted radical and MIT professor emeritus, said the Republican Party has become so extreme in its rhetoric and policies that it poses a “serious danger to human survival.”
> 
> ...



A frequent critic of both parties my ass.  MIT professor and noted radical spells Liberal/Progressive.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 26, 2016)

guno said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > The only way to stop the country's accelerating decline is to elect a Republican House, Senate and President.  With which candidate is this most likely?  I am concerned that a nominee who is too strident may cause some voters to hedge their bets by voting for Democratic senators.  Thoughts?
> ...



Blacks, as a whole, have the lowest IQ scores and they damn sure don't vote Republican.

One of the few things Lyndon Johnson got right was related to what he said about blacks and voting Democrats.  We're 50 years into his 200 year prediction and blacks do exactly what he said they would do.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 27, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *GOP anti-sex lunacy: The Planned Parenthood indictments show how unmoored from reality Republicans have become *


Why would you post this shit to a long dead unrelated thread and then misrepresent it. Not everything is about sex either. Nor was the GOP behind it. How can a guy get so much wrong so often?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 27, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Most people don't reduce their vote to an imagined benefit of sex.  Most would like to hear what the candidates have to say, and would like to know what direction they would take the country.
> 
> All the right has is insults and rhetoric.


Funny, given that was just hateful rhetoric.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 27, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *Noam Chomsky, the noted radical and MIT professor emeritus, said the Republican Party has become so extreme in its rhetoric and policies that it poses a “serious danger to human survival.”*


Let's see, we have homosexual marriages, legalized pot in states, bigger government, more entitlement spending, a weakened foreign policy, on and on and that stupid asshole thinks the GOP has moved further to the right? That's just further evidence the left wing defines intelligence and fair mindedness as agreement with them.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 27, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *GOP anti-sex lunacy: The Planned Parenthood indictments show how unmoored from reality Republicans have become *
> ...


Idiot! The GOP pushed the issue and now they have egg on their face. How the fuck is it unrelated to the thread?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 27, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


So I'm the idiot but you're the one that thinks every conservative issue is about the GOP and the election. You can't think.

How did the GOP get them to do the undercover work and how do they have egg of their face? It makes no sense. Oh, and how is it anti-sex?????


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 27, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *Noam Chomsky Says GOP Is 'Literally A Serious Danger To Human Survival’ Noam Chomsky Says GOP Is 'Literally A Serious Danger To Human Survival’
> 
> Noam Chomsky, the noted radical and MIT professor emeritus, said the Republican Party has become so extreme in its rhetoric and policies that it poses a “serious danger to human survival.”
> 
> ...



Well, I know I lie awake nights, wondering what Noam Chomsky thinks and how I can possibly bring my life in line with him.

Why are you wasting time and space on this?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 27, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Noam Chomsky Says GOP Is 'Literally A Serious Danger To Human Survival’ Noam Chomsky Says GOP Is 'Literally A Serious Danger To Human Survival’
> ...



You people just can't  stand the truth bout the Republicans. I know it hurts...Sorry.  Not


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 27, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Who knows? Why don't you try quoting truth instead of Noam frigging Chomsky, and find out?


----------



## PredFan (Jan 27, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Unemployment is down, the stock market has been in record territory for many months now, and the economy is recovering.
> 
> If we elect Republicans, we're going to go backwards, because they want to sell us out to the corporations and big oil.



Unemployment is not down, the numbers have been cooked, the stock market is artificially propped up by QE 3, and the economy is marry recovering but no thanks to Obama.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 27, 2016)

The truth is that I don't think anyone can stop our decline. It's too far gone. The chance to stop it was in 2012, but we screwed it up.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 27, 2016)

PredFan said:


> The truth is that I don't think anyone can stop our decline. It's too far gone. The chance to stop it was in 2012, but we screwed it up.


Maye you're in decline. Not my problem. Many of us are doing very well. In many ways the country is doing very well. That doom and loo horseshit does no body any good bubba.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 27, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is that I don't think anyone can stop our decline. It's too far gone. The chance to stop it was in 2012, but we screwed it up.
> ...



Perhaps you are doing fine. Perhaps you just think that where you are is fine. You don't represent the whole country bubba. Perhaps you can pay off the 18 trillion dollar debt. Perhaps you can weed out the terror cells in this country. Perhaps you can end the violence in our society. Do that and hey, I'll agree that we are just fine.

Get to work you lazy fuck.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 27, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Nope it just shows how corrupt our system is. Another Liberal getting away with criminal activity.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 27, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


WTF! What criminal activity??!! Have you been paying attention?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 31, 2016)

Seven GOP Candidates Seek To Out-Pander One Another In Courting The Religious Right - See more at: Seven GOP Candidates Seek To Out-Pander One Another In Courting The Religious Right

Last week, we noted that several Republican presidential candidates were scheduled to participate in a "Free to Believe" broadcast hosted by notorious anti-gay activists Rick Scarborough, who claims that HIV/AIDS is God's punishment for homosexuality and that gay parents are sending their kids to hell, and Tony Perkins, who says gay people are pawns of the Devil who want to "recruit" children. On her program last Friday, Rachel Maddow also took note of the fact that the leading 2016 Republican presidential hopefuls had no problem participating in an event organized and co-hosted by an extremist like Scarborough - See more at: Seven GOP Candidates Seek To Out-Pander One Another In Courting The Religious Right

After* Bush *kicked things off by providing a vague promise to be a "strong advocate of religious liberty" as president,* Carson* turned things up a notch by declaring that "the greatest threat to religious freedom in America today is secular progressivism," as demonstrated by the Supreme Court's gay marriage decision, and vowing that, if elected president, he will work with Congress to pass legislation exempting Christians from having to recognize this decision. Carson was followed *by Cruz*, who insisted that Christians "face an unprecedented attack on our first freedom from an aggressive secular state that seeks to push faith out of the public square entirely" and likewise promised that, if elected president, he'll make it his first order of business to see that "the persecution of religious liberty ends today." - See more at: Seven GOP Candidates Seek To Out-Pander One Another In Courting The Religious Right


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 3, 2016)

By By Ricky . Another religious rightwing nut jerk bites the dust.....

Twitter Explodes In Hysterics As Professional Presidential Candidate Rick Santorum Quits Race Again


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 4, 2016)

There is no GOP establishment lane! There is a proto-fascist, a Christian theocrat, and an Ayn Rand neoliberal


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 4, 2016)

I thought the GOP did an "autopsy" back in 2012 so that they could get the most qualified candidate and open up their party to everyone.

Guess they ignored it, and for that, they have nobody to blame but themselves.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 5, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> There is no GOP establishment lane! There is a proto-fascist, a Christian theocrat, and an Ayn Rand neoliberal



Was there a chance in Hell that you were EVER going to vote for ANY candidate bearing an (R) after his/her name?  No?  Then why in the hell is your opinion supposed to mean spit to any of us?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 5, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > There is no GOP establishment lane! There is a proto-fascist, a Christian theocrat, and an Ayn Rand neoliberal
> ...



Actually, there have been Republicans that were sane and reasonable people who, under the right circumstances, I could have voted for. People who wanted the best for the country and for all of her people without regard for their religion, ethnicity, or level of wealth. People who were not theocrats, oligarchs, xenophobes, racists or misogynists. But they have fled the party or were drummed out for travesties such as believing in evolution, climate change, LGBT rights, and compromising with  those who see things differently. However, you are right. Now there is NO CHANCE that I will vote Republican, not only because of who the candidates are but as a matter of principal - because of what the party has become and what it stands for.

I m not here to present opinions and that is not what I'm doing. I am presenting facts ad documenting what these people represent and it s not for your benefit. It is for reasonable and knowledgeable people who wish  to make informed decisions.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 6, 2016)

After Visit To Mosque, Obama Inspired To Put ‘In Allah We Trust’ On Currency


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 6, 2016)

PredFan said:


> The truth is that I don't think anyone can stop our decline. It's too far gone. The chance to stop it was in 2012, but we screwed it up.


I agree. The republicans screwed the pooch multiple times. Starting by staying home and giving us 4 more years of Obama.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 7, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is that I don't think anyone can stop our decline. It's too far gone. The chance to stop it was in 2012, but we screwed it up.
> ...


And what EXCTLY would be better today if Obama had not gotten 4 more years? Please be very specific and explain why. You people can't just type words like " decline" and not be expected to be asked to show us what you are talking about. This doom and gloom end times crap about the demise of America is not helpful - or patriotic.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 7, 2016)

Groundhog Sees Republican Candidate List, Predicts Six More Months of Assholes


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 1, 2016)

So much for "getting it together"   .....



> *On Eve Of Super Tuesday Religious Right Continues To Split*
> Submitted by Peter Montgomery on Monday, 2/29/2016 5:28 pm
> On the eve of Super Tuesday, the dream of Christian-nation advocates like David Lane to get evangelicals to coalesce around one of their own in the Republican primary is fading away as Donald Trump pulls ahead of Ted Cruz and Marco Rubio in national polling, and among evangelical voters in particular.
> 
> ...


----------

